# Mariah Carey's Times Square performance last night was inspiring



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

....and uplifting.

It proves there's hope for all of us to make it in the music biz....or something.........


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

As my friend posted after midnight: "Mariah Carey's career isn't over, but the tech crew's probably is."


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Budda said:


> As my friend posted after midnight: "Mariah Carey's career isn't over, but the tech crew's probably is."


That made me laugh right out loud. 

Yeah, well her 'performing' career might be over.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Eh I think theres many an artist who had a big problem on stage and came out ahead


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Budda said:


> Eh I think theres many an artist who had a big problem on stage and came out ahead



I wasn't really watching it, but I came back a while later and Lionel Ritchie was on. You could tell he was having a hard time hearing as well, but he soldiered on like the pro that he is.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Budda said:


> As my friend posted after midnight: "Mariah Carey's career isn't over, but the tech crew's probably is."


If you blame the tech crew, you didn't see the performance...
All she had to do was hold her mike to her mouth and move her lips...SHE COULD NOT EVEN DO THAT..!
G.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

GTmaker said:


> If you blame the tech crew, you didn't see the performance...
> All she had to do was hold her mike to her mouth and move her lips...SHE COULD NOT EVEN DO THAT..!
> G.


I haven't seen it. I have seen that comment though (lip syncing game weak).


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I posted the video above. Give it a watch.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

She had a live mic. Looked like she couldn't hear the backing track so just talked to the crowd and waited for the mess to be over.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Budda said:


> As my friend posted after midnight: "Mariah Carey's career isn't over, but the tech crew's probably is."


Yeah I was watching this last night with a friend and we were both saying the people in charge of the monitors were probably going to get chewed out for this.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

she's inspiring all right. she inspires wood. sure she's batshit crazy, ohhhh man. i could care less if she sings at all


----------



## amagras (Apr 22, 2015)

Her music career isn't over, she'll continue doing the same she's been doing for the last 10 years, not much. She gave a hint of how pop stars are made tho, for example, all the high notes were pre-recorded, the ballads were completely dubbed... The question is, was she drunk? Is she tired of lying and want to opt out? It was fun...


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> she's inspiring all right. she inspires wood. sure she's batshit crazy, ohhhh man. i could care less if she sings at all


Ya, but she looked pretty good in that outfit she was wearing. Look for the positives "my New Years Resolution"


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i would list "wood" as a positive


----------



## fretzel (Aug 8, 2014)

cheezyridr said:


> i would list "wood" as a positive


I am sensing a theme here cheezy. I think you might appreciate Pitbulls backup dancers.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't watch such things, but who here is really surprised that pop music can be very disappointing to those who care?

If it was lip synching to backing tracks, that's the colour by numbers of the music world. If it wasn't, she abdicated. Being pissy about tech failures is appropriately prima donna, is it not? If it wasn't a tech failure, then what was it? Was it as so bad that it warranted disappointing the masses? Biting the hand that feeds you seems to be a pop diva thing. (Wish I had a dime for every time I experienced technical glitches.) Whatever happened to the show must go on?

She does have a stellar vocal ability, but Janis Joplin and Aretha Franklin delivered the goods in a more genuine way to my ears. To my ears.

Whatever happened to the show must go on?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I've played many gigs with a full band and no monitors. Looking to see if the singers are singing is always fun, but you just soldier on.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Read somewhere it was supposed to be her singing but the in ear monitors failed. There was a soundcheck but they had a stand in do it.
Sure I know it's easy enough to sing without monitors for many of us,
But in times square lol?

I never watched any of it actually, just read a funny thread about it elsewhere.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

The best part is...she keeps repeating "it's ok". Actually it wasn't ok. It was a brutal (dare I even use the word) performance. I mean, it's HER song right? And she can't figure out where in the song the backing track is?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

She just couldn't deal with no monitors, etc. Unbelievable for someone who has performed thousands of times in front of huge crowds. I remember there was a grammy night where Celine Dion's in-ear monitor and mic didn't work, someone gave her another mic and although the monitors didn't work, she went on and performed. I'm not a big fan of hers but she gained a lot of respect from me by doing that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2017)




----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Sad to watch


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

She hasn't been a singer in a long time. She's the modern definition of a celebrity....and don't forget the brand new toilet seat.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

At this point, she probably doesn't give a hoot about it.


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

So her in-ears didn't work. They had 8 monitors on stage. Hover over one and do the song.
But apparently there were issues with the teleprompter too. (you didn't expect she would remember her own songs did you?  )
The first tune was a band track with only 'cheat' vocals for certain bits. The second tune backing track included full vocals. How hard is that? 
I can fake sing along/karaoke in a language I don't know a word of and look more convincing.
No biggie though, as I don't expect much more from pop stars. It's now all about the entertainment, not so much the music.

I'd forgotten about her, where has she been all this time? Kind of coincidental this occurs just as she gets some new reality show going. Even bad press is still free publicity.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

She got married, had kids, got divorced, got married, got divorced...

One husband was Nick Cannon from Americas got talent. Don't let his squeaky clean persona on that show fool you. I've caught some if his stand-up on SiriusXM and he is freaking hilarious. Very Richard Pryor. He's better off without her.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

Well that kind of show is complicated. Apparently the cues for her and the other dancers are also given through the in ears. She wasn't just singing she had to move to some pre arranged routine. Sounds crazy to me but that's how it is.
All this moronic dancing crap that has become necessary. And she had to try to look pretty or something while doing it. Does anybody care about the backup dancers or is it just to give jobs to the mentally challenged?
Maybe it's best we can only speculate.
Sounds way too fucked up to me I'd rather pump gas than do that shit.
I just think that at an event like that one little thing failing is like a chain reaction.

Once I got real drunk before a show, probably the most important one I ever did career wise.
Threw my guitar at a wall after playing the first few chords of the first song.
Guitar headstock first through plaster sticking straight out howling like a raging dinosaur while I broke my mic stand over my knee.
I'll never forget the stunned faces in front of me.

Perhaps my finest moment.
I was never going to spend my life as a performing monkey and I knew it.

Why am I posting in this thread.
Still haven't seen the footage.
Maybe I should sleep.


----------



## mister.zed (Jun 8, 2011)

I can't watch stuff like that. Either on video or in real life. I go into tunnel vision and my brain won't even take the input. I tried clicking the link but quickly found myself reflexively looking at all the other items on the page - everything but the video. I wouldn't wish an experience like that on anybody.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I was hoping I'd see this topic in the "In Memorium" section - for her career. But fanz are way too shallow to hold someone like this accountable. Hell, they even gave a convicted child molester a pass, so having no talent is a minor infraction, I suppose. 

It is curious that this topic is running concurrent with the one about women who actually do have talent - lots of it - but not nearly the fame or influence of this PITA primadonna.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

fraser said:


> All this moronic dancing crap that has become necessary. And she had to try to look pretty or something while doing it. Does anybody care about the backup dancers or is it just to give jobs to the mentally challenged?


I believe it's called musical theatre. Pop music has its origins in musical theatre. So of course there is going to be dancing. There always has been dancing.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

She looked great.
Yes that's a superficial statement, but lets analyse this.

everyone knows shes an immensely talented singer. This incident wont change that.
We all also know shes one of the biggest diva-bitch-primadonnas in the industry. This incident wont change that.

So the only real question is, as shes advancing in years was she going to look good or not.
And my response is, Id tap it all weekend long without hesitation.
she doesn't need to bring anything more to the table than that.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2017)

Xelebes said:


> Pop music has its origins in *musical theatr*e.


That's music at least.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

fraser said:


> I was never going to spend my life as a performing monkey and I knew it.


if it made you feel like that, then good for you for not doing it, i say. everyone should have a limit for something, that's just for themselves



High/Deaf said:


> Hell, they even gave a convicted child molester a pass, so having no talent is a minor infraction, I suppose.


which one? there have been many, especially if you count the ones who could have been charged, many times over, but were not. just among musicians, not counting other types of celebrities, it's an embarrassingly large number.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

laristotle said:


> That's music at least.
> ]


Huh, and I thought you were going to post some Debbie Reynolds.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> if it made you feel like that, then good for you for not doing it, i say. everyone should have a limit for something, that's just for themselves
> 
> 
> 
> which one? there have been many, especially if you count the ones who could have been charged, many times over, but were not. just among musicians, not counting other types of celebrities, it's an embarrassingly large number.


So true...so many chicken hawks from the greatest generation as well...jimmy page,David Bowie, ted nugent, Steven Tyler, jerry lee Lewis, Bill woman, etc. And whatever the fuck Pete Townshend was up to...And I'm sure many others. It's a thread unto itself.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2017)

Diablo said:


> And I'm sure many others. It's a thread unto itself.


'Hey Father, those alter boys look nervous around you. Why's that?'


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

She didn't have a "meltdown". She was just waiting for me to finish


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I think she's about due to have a sex tape 'leak'.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I think she's about due to have a sex tape 'leak'.


lol...that ship has passed.
She's in her late 40s, not the usual age for sex tape publicity.
Plus she's already famous....she's just not relevant.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

It turns my guts how the people going to these shows, have excepted lip sync performances....Its fake, its cheating and phony...if you cannot play your instrument, or sing , get off the stage, you do not belong there..


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Diablo said:


> lol...that ship has passed.
> She's in her late 40s, not the usual age for sex tape publicity.
> Plus she's already famous....she's just not relevant.


Hence the need to become relevant again. 

I'm sure her body is mostly fake anyway and 'serviceable' for that kind of video.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2017)

Rick31797 said:


> .Its fake, its cheating and phony...if you cannot play your instrument, or sing , get off the stage, you do not belong there..


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


>



Autotune is differently an instrument, that you do not play.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

the audience got what they wanted- a show,also mc aint satan, just a performer who had a glitch -hope she has a great 2017


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

laristotle said:


>


I remember my first year English lit class at u of t once had a similar discussion...can't remember why...but the prof brought it up....Are Dj's sampling/scratching etc "musicians"?
It's funny how the class seemed divided based on racial lines on this topic back then lol.

I was on another forum years ago and a similar topic got quite heated....it was about whether or not "professional eating" or whatever they call those ppl that have contests to eat 76 hotdogs or whatever in an hour, are "athletes" lol

Lots of fun to bicker but it ends up going nowhere.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Why would anyone go see an act "live" when you could save the money and listen to the exact same thing at home? I mean, part of the expectation of a live show is it will sound different and some songs develop a bit after their release too.


----------

